

Eleven very short stories about SXSW - jedwhite
http://saladonions.tumblr.com/post/3999930602/eleven-very-short-stories-about-sxsw

======
c1sc0
you, sir, deserve a dedication. maybe not worthy, but a dedication anyway.
This one's for you & all those who created something at #SXSW
[http://freefreebeer.tumblr.com/post/4055355678/freebeer-
will...](http://freefreebeer.tumblr.com/post/4055355678/freebeer-will-get-you-
in-the-morning-after-you)

------
geekdesigngirl
That's clever. Love the back stories created and little vignettes into these
characters. Well done sir, well done.

------
Swannie
Brilliant writing :-)

